# Wrote this joke this morning



## Touch Of Death (May 16, 2011)

So you look off to the right and see: an old woman, the Easter Bunny, Santa Claus, and a viable Republican candidate. You decide to wave at them. Which one waves back?
.
.
.
.
The old woman. The other three are only figments of your imagination.


----------



## LuckyKBoxer (May 16, 2011)

keep your day job.


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 16, 2011)

LuckyKBoxer said:


> keep your day job.


I don't have a day job. I work nights. LOL
Sean


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 16, 2011)

Touch Of Death said:


> I don't have a day job. I work nights. LOL
> Sean


I'll be here all week; and, don't forget to tip your waitress.
Sean


----------



## Aiki Lee (May 22, 2011)

lol. I thought it was funny.


----------



## Big Don (May 22, 2011)

Baboon Tsh


----------



## Balrog (May 25, 2011)

You didn't write it this morning.  I've heard that joke in one form or another since the 1960s.


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 25, 2011)

Balrog said:


> You didn't write it this morning.  I've heard that joke in one form or another since the 1960s.


Name one joke that hasn't already existed prior to someone writing material for it. I know it is recycled, but they all are; hence, I "wrote" in new characters to the base model. The way I heard the joke the first time, it was about lesbians, but don't you think this joke has been around since the Romans or before. There is nothing new under the sun.
Sean


----------



## Indagator (May 28, 2011)

Lol. Anybody seen that mini series thing "The Aristocrats" on HBO where a bunch of different comedians tell the same joke, which happens to have been being told since the days of Vaudeville?


----------



## seasoned (May 28, 2011)

Touch Of Death said:


> So you look off to the right and see: an old woman, the Easter Bunny, Santa Claus, and a viable Republican candidate. You decide to wave at them. Which one waves back?
> .
> .
> .
> ...


It's funny until you get to the "viable Republican candidate" part. That part is so SAD.


----------

